# We started building the sign for the entrance tonight and finished the framework!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

And here you can see how big it is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job there. Looks square.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and a nice size too.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

*More progress on our entrance sign!*

Tonight we put on the outer wood for the entrance sign.
It's looking GREAT!
We worked in Kevin's garage rather than mine this time.
























Here's me being an ass in it haha.








And here it is all covered up.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey it's looking great! Good to see more young haunting...


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I'm 16 and Kevin is 14.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'd say it's like 75% done now, by the way.
We just have to spray paint, cut out the letters, and put in the lights and it's done. 

Then we begin work on the shack. :]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

AMbitious! I love it so far. Way to go, man!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah love to see it when its done


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

So what font and what color lights are you using?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well we originally planned on using the font on our website, but it was too thin and the way we planned on cutting it wouldn't have worked. Instead we're just doing basic letters, and it should look fine. I'm going to go in afterwards with a knife and make the points of each letter sharp and try to make them look cooler. We painted the inside of the back red and we're going to put white rope lights around the back panel. In the end, you should be able to see the red lit up through the cut out letters and it should look cool. We MIGHT put in a strobe light or some fog, but that's not important so we'll see haha.

Here are some pictures of painting and making the first cut last night.

























You might have noticed already that we messed up! We painted all of the outside pieces black, and the inside of the front white and the inside of the back red. But when we made the first cut, we accidentally did it on the WHITE side of the front! Lmao we're just gonna have to re-spray paint when we're done cutting tomorrow night, but it was funny because I noticed right after we finished cutting the S and we were like D'OH! XP
Luckily it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At least you have white "primer" already.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I went ahead and merged the two threads about this prop. Eric, when you have more progress, go ahead and use this existing thread to keep things consistant, and so we can follow the progress of your neat sign without jumping around. Nice job so far! Can't wait to see it lit up.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay thanks, Dr Morbius. I realized afterwards that I chould have just made ONE thread haha. XP

Thanks everyone for the comments!
We're going to PROBABLY finish it tomorrow, so I'll put up more pictures.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice clean work Eric. Looks very solid. Great job! Make sure you update this with new pics, we'll be waiting.

A few suggestions though if I may, since you're working with that pressboard, make sure to waterproof the living heck out of it, it swells no end when exposed to moisture.
Also, please use care when holding the frame together for drilling, maybe invest in a few wood clamps, your friends foot had me nervous there, lol.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Actually we've had no trouble with pressboard in moisture ever.
We built our shack out of the same wood last year and it was in the rain for however long it took from the time we built it to when the haunt ended, and it was just fine.
The sign will be covered anyway, The entrance will be all enclosed so it can be dark. 

Thanks for the advice though, we do need some clamps haha.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Here's a picture of the shack from last year, btw.
It's before we painted it or anything haha.









We're building a new one this year.
Last year's got taken apart and used for something else at the camp.
We buy all the stuff for our exhibit and then they reimburse us so they own it all, which means they can use the wood for anything.
That's okay though because I want to make this year's look alot better.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We finished the sign for the entrance!
It looks AMAZING!
Here are some pictures from the last night of working on it.








Here are all the pieces, except for the front which was still being cut.








Here's the sign plugged in, but with a flash on the camera.








And here it is plugged in with NO flash on the camera!








Here you can see how big it is next to me (left) and Kevin (right).









Honestly, the pictures don't do it justice.
If I take a video I'll post it here.
It looks so amazing in person, which is what matters haha.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great guys! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

really good!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice wor it looks awesome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job you guys..
keep up the good work


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thank you, everyone!
We'll begin working on our shack this weekend!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Very COOL!! 

Dennis


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oh btw, it's lit inside by 2 sets of rope lights stapled around the inside of it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That's one cool sign guys!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

good job! looks great


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't even believe Vlad of all people is offering SAFETY suggestions. If you look closely at some of the NJ group make and take pics, you will see our dear, beloved Vlad and Slightlymad with an alcoholic drink in one hand, and an arm or 2 under a table saw blade! Only thing missing in that picture was the puddle they were standing in while using the electricity! 

You guys did a great job on your sign. Keep up the good work!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No not us we always practice only OSHA approved techniques when using power tools.


----------

